# Stainless steel cookie sheets?



## mamadelbosque (Jan 29, 2010)

Hi there, I'm looking for a new set of cookie sheets, and want stainless steel. My grandmother currently has alzheimers and her sister died from it a few years ago, and as there are some links between alzheimers & aluminum, I'm trying to get rid of all that I have. (I currently have two big doughmaker's cookie sheets and a jellyrole pan that I like OK). 

I love the sounds of all-clad's cookie sheets, but honestly the prices are just terryfing. Any suggestions/alternatives?? I wish vollrath's sheets were stainless steel - if they were I'd buy'm in a heartbeat. I'd much prefer made in USA (or at least, just not frigging China!) but... yeah. Money is an issue


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

have you considered steel?

http://www.culinarycookware.com/oven-baking-sheet.html

Or maybe silpat?

PS: I've never used either of those.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Stainless steel does not conduct or distribute heat evenly. Go to a rest. supply store and buy a few Volrath brand  1/2  heavy weight aluminum sheetpans. . They will last you forever and they cook evenly


----------



## mamadelbosque (Jan 29, 2010)

Yeah, only see, I already have aluminum - I don't want anymore. Theres too many studies linking aluminum to alzheimers and as alzheimers apparently runs in my family, I want as little to do with it as possible.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

As matters of medicine and science, it is well settled that aluminum cookware has no effect on alzheimer's.  None.  Zero.

I'm not sure where you're getting your information but it's wrong...  Not even junk science, but anti-science.  Anyone, any source or any website who passed you that sort of "information" on is someone best ignored.

Just continue using your aluminum baking sheets and don't worry about it.

I'm sorry about your great aunt, and hope things go well for you grandmother.  It's got to be very tough on your family.

BDL


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

mamadelbosque said:


> Yeah, only see, I already have aluminum - I don't want anymore. Theres too many studies linking aluminum to alzheimers and as alzheimers apparently runs in my family, I want as little to do with it as possible.


Use parchment paper on your aluminum sheet pans, that way there is no "contact" with the aluminum.

SS sheets will NOT heat evenly, better off using steel, just keep them cleaned and oiled when storing so they don't rust.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

As others have said, s/s is a lousy heat conductor AND the thinner sheets warp and twist when in the oven.

So you have two choices:  Steel, or aluminum. 

Just to let you know, 99.999999% of the bakeries, hotels, and restaurants use alumimum baking pans..... 

The better heavier guage ones don't warp or twist in the oven, but the cheaper thinner ones do.  Alumiminum oxides, and everything the pan touches will recieve that loverly black, sticky aluminum oxide film.  The smarter bakeries  get around this by getting the pans coated with a commercial non-stick glaze, which is organic and inert, but wears off fairly quickly. 

No one said you can't cover the pan with a "Condom" of sorts-- a sheet of silicone paper or a silicone baking mat, which is what most of the commercial places do.  Right?

Steel pans are available, but they aren't cheap, aren't easy to find, and not easy to maintain (rust very quickly) and they are  heavier too, which has it's good and bad points

Hope this helps


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

_Theres too many studies linking aluminum to alzheimers and..... _

You need to check your research, because this statement is flat wrong.

I don't know where you get that "too many studies" from. It just ain't so. Historically, there was one---count 'em one---study that seemed to indicate a build-up of aluminum compounds in parts of the brain of alzheimer's patients.

The initial reaction by alzheimer researchers was a desire to determine causation: Did the aluminum build up, for an as yet not understood reason, contribute to alzheimers? Or was there something about alzheimers that caused the aluminum to build. In short, a chicken and egg situation.

However, the initial study was non-repeatable. _No_ researcher could duplicate the findings. Let me repeat that, because it is crucial: _Not a single azheirmers researcher has been able to replicate those findings. _It is now thought that the lab tech made some sort of error. But, whatever the reason, that study has been totally repudiated.

To date there have been no additional studies showing any link between aluminum and alzheimers. What you do have, unfortunately, is a lot of web sites that perpetrate the original findings. Even worse are the ones that insist this study "proves" that aluminum is a causal factor in alzheimers.

I certainly appreciate your concerns. But, so far as aluminum cookware is concerned, put them to rest. There is absolutely no known connection between the two.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Jan 29, 2010)

Whatever you can choose to continue to use aluminum cookware all you like. I choose not to. I'm not interested in debating the merits of studies on here. I was just hoping for some suggestions for alternatives to aluminum. Sorry to see no one can provide any.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Yes, we DID provide alternatives, either cover the aluminum or use steel pans!

If you want to try SS sheet pans, take a look at: http://www.zesco.com/products.cfm?subCatID=281&PGroupID=080821SS02

or, for alternatives, Google "stainless steel sheet pans"


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

mamadelbosque said:


> Whatever you can choose to continue to use aluminum cookware all you like. I choose not to. I'm not interested in debating the merits of studies on here. I was just hoping for some suggestions for alternatives to aluminum. Sorry to see no one can provide any.


I told you, steel (that is, plain steel, not stainless steel) is available. Nothing in life is perfect and steel pans have their good points and bad points--just as Aluminum has.

There is a lot to be said for silicone mats and parchment (silicone) bakers paper that line aluminum pans.

There are also special baking pans that come with the fancy (and expensive) Rational convection ovens. These are steel with a ceramic coating.

Check out Matfer for steel baking pans, --they WILL be expensive.


----------



## just passing by (Oct 21, 2012)

dear madame - i support you. major sites like mercola.com and naturalnews.com will agree with and encourage your precautions. it make stink to bake on, but you are right to avoid it.

eg - "The cause of Alzheimer's Disease is unknown. However, environmental influences appear to be important. Aluminum is a widely recognized nerve toxin. It has been found in increased concentrations in all AD affected tissue. Recent scientific studies provide four independent lines of compelling evidence that implicate aluminum's role in the cause of AD. 

Laboratory observations of the learning and memory performance of animals support the association. If aluminum is directly injected into the brain of sensitive species such as cats and rabbits, they will have delayed memory and learning impairment. They will then develop altered muscle control, muscle jerks, and seizures. Their illness is very similar to AD in humans. Aluminum also induces neurochemical changes. Abnormal accumulation of aluminum has been found in at least four sites in the AD-affected brain. 

Environmental aluminum is linked to increased rates of AD. Aluminum is a common constituent of the environment and has no recognized biologic function. It is absorbed primarily through the intestine but also through the lungs and skin. Seven studies have related elevated aluminum concentrations in drinking water to an increased incidence of AD. 

Of more practical importance is a case-control study which looked at the association of AD and lifetime exposure to aluminum in antiperspirants and antacids. Scientists found a direct correlation. The more antiperspirant that was used, the more likely the person would develop AD. The same held true for aluminum antacids. The risk in high users was as high as 300%. 

There is another line of independent evidence that shows aluminum is associated with the cause of AD. If persons affected with AD are given a compound which binds aluminum and helps to remove it from their body, they deteriorate at much slower rates compared to those who do not receive the binder. 

Science still has quite a few years of research before it can definitely state that aluminum causes AD. However, the above items of evidence should encourage us to limit our aluminum intake if we hope to avoid this horribly devastating illness."


----------



## kirsten corbell (Nov 20, 2012)

The Heirloom cookie sheet is a new, high-quality stainless steel sheet. It bakes EXTREMELY easily and cleans very well. It's even dishwasher safe. I highly recommend!  They can be ordered online.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Kirsten Corbell said:


> The Heirloom cookie sheet is a new, high-quality stainless steel sheet. It bakes EXTREMELY easily and cleans very well. It's even dishwasher safe. I highly recommend! They can be ordered online.


Are you selling these cookie sheets?


----------



## cdough1464 (Feb 25, 2013)

How about Dr. Russell Blaylock? A board-certified neurosurgeon and retired
Clinical Assistant Professor of Neurosurgery who has written over 30 papers published in
peer-reviewed scientific journals. In addition to his extensive list of credentials, including being co-developer of a widely used method of removing a certain type of brain tumors, he serves on the editorial board of the
Journal of American Physicians and Surgeons and the Journal of the American
Nutraceutical Association. Dr. Blaylock says there is a definite link between aluminum and Altzheimers, and I believe him. Many of his articles about Altzheimers and other degenerative brain diseases, as well as videos, can easily be found by doing a simple google search.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Anyone can have an opinion. Where's the peer-reveiwed science for it? That's when opinions get more valuable.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

It is not nice to use fear to sell your product.


----------



## chicagoterry (Apr 3, 2012)

Blaylock is a flake and according to Wikipedia (among other sources) "has endorsed views inconsistent with the scientific consensus" on a range of issues.


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

nm


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

In alzheimers, there was an elevated concentration of aluminum in the area of some nucleus inside of the brain.  But, were aluminum the real culprit, then anyone having eaten at a restaurant would be a walking zombie.  There may be an accumulation of aluminum but not necessarily from having eaten food cooked within aluminum itself.  The disease itself causes the accumulation but eating food prepared in it doesn't.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

> Originally Posted by *foodpump*
> 
> Check out Matfer for steel baking pans, --they WILL be expensive....


Checked out Matfer pans at amazon where it states that they're made of "blue steel". I think that it an aka for carbon steel that makes quality woks and old fashioned Sabatier chef's knives.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

X


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

Did anyone notice that JustPassingBy just passed by in 2012 to comment on a thread begun and ended in 2010 by someone who hasn;t shown up since then? 

isn't that a bit strange?


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

thus why I simply deleted my well thought out and argued response... it'd just attract more flies...


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## canary (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm with you, mamadelbosque. Hopefully by now you've found an aluminum-free cookie sheet that works for you. I've been searching for an alternative to aluminum myself, and aside from stainless steel, I've been considering cast iron and pizza stones, though they are more pricey.


----------



## rveroakgirl (Mar 28, 2013)

I have a source for stainless steel bakeware. Go to natural lifestyle market.com or call them at 800-752-2775. I spoke with Debbie who is part of the family that started the company 24 years ago in Asheville, NC. Their products look great. I'm ordering a jelly roll pan and round cake pans today. Bon Appetit!


----------



## karenb (Feb 13, 2012)

FYI:  I remember in the late 1970's there was a lot of "commotion" about the link between aluminum and dementia(it wasn't called Alzheimer's then).  My mother was a fanatic and threw out all her aluminum cookware, pots, pans, everything. She told her sisters and friends to do the same.  She wouln't even use disposable aluminum pans or foil.  It's ironic that she slowly developed "dementia" in her late 60's and had full blown Alzheimer's in her mid 70's!  She lived in a Alzheimer's Special Care Facility, until her death at 85 from pnuemonia!  She could walk,talk & feed herself but had no idea what was going on or who any body was.  It was very sad.

I do not believe that Aluminum has a link to Alzheimer's Disease.  I think it is genes(since there is a hereditary tendency) and environmental factors, such as air quality.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

karenb said:


> FYI: I remember in the late 1970's there was a lot of "commotion" about the link between aluminum and dementia(it wasn't called Alzheimer's then). My mother was a fanatic and threw out all her aluminum cookware, pots, pans, everything. She told her sisters and friends to do the same. She wouln't even use disposable aluminum pans or foil. It's ironic that she slowly developed "dementia" in her late 60's and had full blown Alzheimer's in her mid 70's! She lived in a Alzheimer's Special Care Facility, until her death at 85 from pnuemonia! She could walk,talk & feed herself but had no idea what was going on or who any body was. It was very sad.
> 
> I do not believe that Aluminum has a link to Alzheimer's Disease. I think it is genes(since there is a hereditary tendency) and environmental factors, such as air quality.


Among some alzy patients, aluminum has collected around a certain nucleus, the nucleus basilis, within the brain hence the accusation spearing aluminum.


----------



## billmcg (Apr 29, 2013)

Int J Alzheimers Dis. 2011; 2011: 276393.

Published online 2011 March 8. doi: 10.4061/2011/276393

PMCID: PMC3056430
[h1]Link between Aluminum and the Pathogenesis of Alzheimer's Disease: The Integration of the Aluminum and Amyloid Cascade Hypotheses[/h1]
Masahiro Kawahara[sup]1,[/sup][sup]*[/sup] and Midori Kato-Negishi[sup]2 [/sup]

Anti-Science? See link below.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3056430/


----------



## singer (Jul 20, 2013)

Go online and search for "stainless steel cookie sheets".  I found regular sheets for $14.99 through Wayfair, and Jelly roll pans for $17.83.  Buying them for the same reason you are.


----------



## cjcj (Nov 12, 2013)

There is a LOT of research linking aluminum with Alzheimer's. On a related note, those non-stick coated pans release fluoride, which is also linked to Alzheimer's and Parkinson's. And if you read the Care Instructions on these pans many will say to move any pet birds from the house, as the emitted gasses from said pans can be lethal to the birds. If it will kill a bird, I don't want to breathe it either.


----------



## cjcj (Nov 12, 2013)

I wouldn't use silicone either, as if it gets into our systems it's bad news, too. I am going to go with steel pans. Thanks for all of the info!


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Problem with SS is that it does not conduct heat evenly and develops hot spots, where as aluminum does not. Where you got your medical info is beyond me. There has never medicaly been any connection made between aluminum and any disease. They also make pizza pans made from steel that couls be used with parchment paper.  Like in the beginning Micro wave ovens were linked to radiation exposure


----------



## juliandavis (Mar 16, 2014)

Wikipedia is not a reliable source of information. The data can be edited by anyone.


----------



## juliandavis (Mar 16, 2014)

Taking a turmeric supplement daily can help to prevent/control alzheimer's. It helps to clear out inflammations that cause blockage of blood vessels. Get a brand that has black pepper in it. The pepper is needed to get the full benefit of the circumin.


----------



## sandsquid (Dec 23, 2013)

You can have your pans glazed, just call any large commercial bakery in your area and ask hem if they do it themselves or where they have them done.

Or :
http://www.webstaurantstore.com/pan...per-pan-liner-sheets-1000-case/433QLINER.html

One pack lasts us about a year in our house, full sheets laid down under the chocolate tempering machine and dipping/drying area make clean-up much nicer (and easier to throw on the floor for the dogs to gobble up), cut in half for 1/2 sheet pans, 1/4's for quarter sheet pans, cut it into rounds and strips to line cake pans... I'm seriously OCD about keeping my bakeware immaculately clean, and NEVER cut on it. I have sheet pans that are 20 years old that look brand new.


----------

